# proclutches?



## StillSlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about these clutches, because they seem to be too good to be true. if you have heard anything about them please post, If you don't know what im talking about just look it up on ebay. It's a stage 3 ceramic disc clutch with 2200lbs clap load with the trough out bearing and alignment tool. for 185 buckaroos. let me know what you think. Thanks guys


----------

